# Looking for info on what food plants bees pollinate



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

All of your curcubits (squash/cukes/melon/pumpkins) are dependant on pollinators. BTW, squash has one of the largest pollen grains. All of these provide pollen but very little to no nectar. Seedless watermelons are entirely dependant on bees for pollination. Seedless cucumbers however are ruined by bees pollination as they are produced via parthenogenesis the same as common figs.
Beans/peas are by and large self pollinating but do produce a measure of nectar that bees will work. Cow peas (black eyes/pink eyes/crowders) are known for having extra floral nectaries that bees will work and in some cases put up a surplus.
Tomatoes, peppers, potatoes and eggant (solanums) are self pollinating however the blooms require stimulation to release pollen. While this can be wind bees will do just nicely and will increase fruit set.
Corn (and almost all grasses and grains) is purely wind pollinated no need whatsoever for bees. However corn produces abundant pollen that is readily gathered by bees and other pollinators. This can be a very real problem if the corn has been treated (as is most in North America) with systemic insecticides like the neonics. Urge gardeners to use untreated seed corn and seek out other means to control pests.
Okra, like most members of the mallow/hibiscus family which also includes cotton is self pollinating as well. Again however studies done in Alabama on cotton show a significant increase in yield per acre in cotton fields where hive were place compared to those that did not. So even if bees are not absolutely required to make a crop they can increase yield to make a crop economically viable and/or lower costs to consumers.
All of our brassica/cole crops (cabbage/collards/turnips/mustards) require pollinators for seed production. While these crops grown for consumption do not require pollination to make the heads, leaves or roots that we eat the seed that is planted does. All of these crops are an excellent source of early spring pollen and nectar. The home gardener should be encouraged to grow these as a fall/winter crop if they can and allow them to bolt (bloom/go to seed) in the spring. The black mustards in addition to benefiting the bees they can benefit the farmer as well since they are a natural nematicide killing harmful soil nematodes especially when worked into the soil as a green manure.
Carrots, parsnips, onions and leeks also require bees for seed production if not for the root production.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If your talk includes small fruits, blue berries, strawberries, and grapes are bee pollinated, as well as lots of other small fruits.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm more of a veggie gardener but I'll give a stab at orchard fruits. I hope an orchard is chimes in.

Apples are somewhat self pollinating though many are tripod (like winesap) and are pollen sterile and/or incompatible with each other. Without pollinators there would be a small to poor fruit set on the most self viable cultivars only. For those that are pollen sterile or incompatible without pollinators to move pollen from tree to tree there would be none. There is also the issue of flower structure and nectar production differing among cultivars that orchard issues have to take into consideration but an orchadist would know more than I.
Pears are very similar to apples though as a group they produce less nectar and are therefore less attractive than apples to bees. Again differing among cultivars.
Of special note pears and apples (especially pears) both suffer from fire blight, an infection of the blooms that can spread to kill the whole tree. Sadly the bees are the main vector for spreading the bacteria. But no bees, no fruit. This is mainly an issue in warm damp springs and areas of high humidity. Fruit growers need to consider pollinators when treating for disease and pests.
Peaches are mostly self pollinating but do benefit from increased fruit set when bees are present. The risk to bees is that peaches and plums require intensive care to prevent disease. They receive regularly scheduled sprays. The grower needs to take bees into consideration.
Plums have more incompatibility issues than peaches since many are multi species hybrids so do benefit more from bees.
Grapes/muscadines are wind pollinated and offer no benefit to bees.
Blueberries are by and large self incompatible requiring two or more different cultivars and the pollinator to move the pollen.
Brambles (blackberries/raspberries) are totally dependant on pollinators.
Strawberries, same.


----------



## bdbee (Jul 29, 2013)

When you mentioned "edible plants", I didn't think you meant fruits and vegetables. In the edible plant category, give a look at lavender. I own a lavender farm, and besides the fact that bees love it, culinary lavender is becoming quite popular. Lavender and bees make for great photos as well for a presentation.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

This is so great information, thanks so much! Warrior, do you have any sites I can give as a source? The group is an "edible garden" club, and I am assuming that would include things like Lavender. I look forward to everything I'm going to learn in my research.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You can try the edible flowers that the bees like.
There are many such species you can try too. This year will
be the bean (legume) family I will be trying them out.


----------

